

Show HN: Dejavu Movies, a discovery service for the iPad - KerrM
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id914369680

======
KerrM
I've been working on this for the past 6 months and I'd love to get some
feedback from movie lovers and cinema-goers! Any feedback is welcome :)

